# PCA church seeking pastor in PA



## egate2 (Dec 12, 2012)

Greetings, I am a ruling elder at a PCA church just outside of Pittsburgh. Our current pastor has a call from another church and we are just starting our search. I am the vice-chair of the search committee and I figured this website would be a good outlet to post the position. 

It is a PCA church of around 400+ people. Staff already there includes; Pastor of congregational care, part time children's minster, full time youth pastor, and church administrator. 

If you know of someone that would be qualified please contact me at: [email protected] 

Are there any other outlets to post this position other than the obvious ones like the PCA website and seminaries? 
Thanks for all your help!

-Eddie
Website is Murrysville Community Church


----------



## egate2 (Dec 17, 2012)

Pulpit nominating committee will be meeting again tomorrow evening.


----------

